# Einstellungsebene auf Gruppe



## Another (24. September 2009)

Kann mir ma kurz und zügig jemand sagen ob und wie man eine Einstllungsebene (nur) auf eine Gruppe (Ordner) zuweist?

Ruft man eine neue Einstellungsebene auf kann man sie ja mit gedrückter Alt-Taste einer Ebene zuweisen oder via Head-Menü unter Ebene "Schnittmaske aus vorheriger Ebene ersttellen" definieren, aber wieso kann man diese nicht auf eine Gruppe anwenden? Habe mein Problem zwar eben anders bewältigt, aber der Neugier halber..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. September 2009)

Hi,
du mußt die Einstellungsebene in den Ordner schieben. Dann wird diese Einstellungsebene auf die Ebenen im Ordner angewandt.

Gruß


----------



## Another (26. September 2009)

Mir gehts ja nicht um eine einzelne Ebene, sondern auf alle Ebenen innerhalb einer Gruppe. Wieviel Copy+Paste soll ich denn da betreiben.. Muss doch gehn.


----------



## whiterussian (7. Oktober 2010)

Sry, dass ich den Thread wieder raufhol, aber ich hab genau dieses Problem in CS5...
Wie kann ich mehrere übereinander liegende Ebenen bzw. eine Gruppe (verschiedenen Formen) mit EINER Einstellungsebene bearbeiten?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich muß eine Einstellungsebene nur über der Ebene/n oder Gruppe liegen damit der Effekt auf diese angewendet wird. Will man die Einstellungsebene nur auf eine Ebene anwenden dann kann man, wie Another schon sagte, alt+Ebene drücken. Hatt man mahrere Gruppen und will nur eine davon mit der Einstellungsebene berbeiten, dann muß die Einstellungsebene über der ersten Ebene in der Gruppe liegen.
Hoffe das war evrständlich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2010)

(Das Anwenden von Adjustmentlayer auf Groups/Sets scheint nicht zu gehen ) (EDIT) Über das Einstellen des Ebenenmodus der Group auf Normal und Reinlegen des Adjustemtnlayers scheint es zu gehen)



(Alter Tip)
Mit [STRG]+[SHIFT] die Masken der Einzelebenen addieren und dem Adjustmentlayer übergeben, welcher auch in der Group ganz oben liegen kann.


Das ist wirklich nicht das Gewünschte, kann aber als Workaround benutzt werden.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Martin, da hast Du wieder was für die Adobewunschliste


----------



## whiterussian (7. Oktober 2010)

Ok, wenn ich den Ebenenmodus des gesamten Ordners auf normal stelle, dann funktionierts mit fast allen Einstellungsebenen. Aber die Einstellungsebenen Verlauf bzw Verlaufsumsetzung wollen nicht. Eh klar, genau das würd ich nämlich brauchen ...

Die Edith sagt @ chmee: beinahe zur gleichen Zeit geantwortet.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Problem nicht so ganz. Wenn ich die Einstellungsebene in einer Gruppe über alle innen liegenden Ebenen positioniere dann habe ich doch das gleiche Ergebnis als wenn ich dass, was ja nicht geht, der Gruppe zuweise.

Gruß


----------



## whiterussian (7. Oktober 2010)

Jop, da hast du schon recht. Nur bei gewissen Einstellungsebenen funktinierts halt nicht, wie z.b. Gradient oder Gradient map. Hab jetzt über jede einzelne Ebene der Gruppe den selben Verlauf gelegt und eine Schnittmaske erstellt, dann passts. Ist halt ein Verhältnismässig grosser Aufwand bei etwa 30 Ebenen ...

Edith: Noch dazu, wenn man nachher draufkommt, dass der Verlauf nicht passt, verdammt.

Das gehört auf die Wishlist, danke dafür.


----------



## Another (7. Oktober 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Problem nicht so ganz. Wenn ich die Einstellungsebene in einer Gruppe über alle innen liegenden Ebenen positioniere dann habe ich doch das gleiche Ergebnis als wenn ich dass, was ja nicht geht, der Gruppe zuweise.


 
Wenn man z.B. eine Füll- oder Einstellungsebene nur in den Ordner, über alle darin befindlichen Ebenen, legt, übernehmen dennoch alle Ordner und alle Ebenen unter diesen Ordner, die Eigenschaft. Deshalb erwähnte ich in meinem Anfangspost auch direkt die "Einstellungsebene", welche im Normalfall ja nur auf diese eine Ebene (z.B. ein Auto mit tranzparenten Background) Einfluß hat.

Wenn man in einem Ordner nun verschiedene solcher Ebenen hat, wo an verschiedenen Positionen der Background wegradiert/maskiert ist -- man aber nun überregional auf all (und nur) diese Ebenen Einfluß nehmen will, währe eine Einstellungsebene sinnvoll. Andernfalls müsste man alle (versch.) Masken der unterschiedlichen Bilder, irgendwie in eine Ebenenmaske in die (in deinem Fall oben in den Ordner gelegte) Einstellungsebene bringen. Oder wie _whiterussian_ alle einzeln.

Deshalb hatte ich damals irgendwie gehofft das man eine Einstellungsebene auch nur auf einen Ordner erstellen kann. Wenn es dennoch eine brauchbare Lösung gibt, bin ich immer noch ganz Ohr.


----------



## whiterussian (9. Oktober 2010)

Another hat gesagt.:


> Deshalb hatte ich damals irgendwie gehofft das man eine Einstellungsebene auch nur auf einen Ordner erstellen kann. Wenn es dennoch eine brauchbare Lösung gibt, bin ich immer noch ganz Ohr.



wochenende****** und 3:0 gewonnen, 2. in der Gruppe und ole! (ok, kurz offtopic)
Wenn ich das richtig versteh, willst du auf Ebenen einer Gruppe verschieden Einstellungsebenen anwenden. Dann gehts ja sowieso nur mit Schnittmasken. nö?


----------



## Another (9. Oktober 2010)

whiterussian hat gesagt.:


> wochenende****** und 3:0 gewonnen, 2. in der Gruppe und ole! (ok, kurz offtopic)
> Wenn ich das richtig versteh, willst du auf Ebenen einer Gruppe verschieden Einstellungsebenen anwenden. Dann gehts ja sowieso nur mit Schnittmasken. nö?


 
Nein. Ich will eine Einstellungsebene, die automatisch alle in dem Ordner befindlichen Masken der jeweiligen Ebenen selber erstellt.


----------

